# Getting into Spain....?



## toebeenz (Oct 17, 2009)

I am a UK National and my wife is Thai and we are living in Cyprus with residence cards. I am currently trying to return to the UK with my wife but are faced with the UK's non-compliance of EU rules. I spent a few years on the Costa del Sol in the 1990's before moving to NZ and my question is is there still a border control at Plymouth? When I last drove through there the Customs and Immigration offices were closed down? The reason I ask is we would be happy to live on the Costa again providing we had easy access to UK as I have many friends who, like me, are approaching their 'sell-by date' aand I want to kep in closer touch.

Spanish prices certainly look a lot cheaper than Cyprus!

Thanks.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

toebeenz said:


> I am a UK National and my wife is Thai and we are living in Cyprus with residence cards. I am currently trying to return to the UK with my wife but are faced with the UK's non-compliance of EU rules. I spent a few years on the Costa del Sol in the 1990's before moving to NZ and my question is is there still a border control at Plymouth? When I last drove through there the Customs and Immigration offices were closed down? The reason I ask is we would be happy to live on the Costa again providing we had easy access to UK as I have many friends who, like me, are approaching their 'sell-by date' aand I want to kep in closer touch.
> 
> Spanish prices certainly look a lot cheaper than Cyprus!
> 
> Thanks.


Is it harder to get into the UK than Spain, as a British Citizen, I cant see a problem for either you or your wife (as your dependant) ?????? and is it cheaper to live in Spain than Cyprus????


Jo xxx


----------



## Phsye (Aug 4, 2010)

I have driven into the UK through Plymouth and Portsmouth several times over the last few years and there was always border controls. They had a good look at me, my passport and also asked a few questions.

I am guessing that you didn't get married in the UK / EU otherwise, as Jojo said there should be no problem for your wife to enter.

Maybe try the British Consulate in Cyprus for advice on entry to the UK?

Best regards

James


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

The UK still has official border controls, as opposed to most other EU countries that don't.

Thats why I can travel through Europe generally with no check .... until I go to my country of birth where my paperwork is scrutinised as if I was from another land


----------



## toebeenz (Oct 17, 2009)

*Getting into Spain....*



Phsye said:


> I have driven into the UK through Plymouth and Portsmouth several times over the last few years and there was always border controls. They had a good look at me, my passport and also asked a few questions.
> 
> I am guessing that you didn't get married in the UK / EU otherwise, as Jojo said there should be no problem for your wife to enter.
> 
> ...


The British Embassy is as useful as a chocolate teapot. It appears that current immigration policy is to obstruct and confuse. They are not allowed to advise, phone calls are answered by robots who just direct you to web sites, applications are processed in Rome and there is no UK immigration officer in Cyprus. EU help lines are quick to point out that as a UK national I have the right to have my non-EU family members live with me in the UK but, when questioned, also point out that the UK is in breach of many of the EU laws.

My wife's application for a Settlement Visa was refused on the grounds that she did not submit an English Language Test Certificate. BUT the test is not available in Cyprus as they only accept a test done by the British Council who do NOT perform this test. BUT the spouse of an EEA national is exempt from the test! Would they accept this....? No!

We are hoping that relocating to Spain might be a little less painful and visits to the UK to see friends a little more user friendly with a visitor's visa? We will now be exploring the advisorbility of such a move.

Any help will be gratefully received,

Thanks.


----------



## toebeenz (Oct 17, 2009)

*Getting into UK.....*



jojo said:


> Is it harder to get into the UK than Spain, as a British Citizen, I cant see a problem for either you or your wife (as your dependant) ?????? and is it cheaper to live in Spain than Cyprus????
> 
> 
> Jo xxx


There is also the question of Medical Insurance? It seems that all application forms are reqireing 'Comprehensive Medical Insurance for ALL family members. I have understood that medical insurance is not compulsory in the EU...wise maybe, but the premiums are prohibitive for my age. As a UK national I contributed to Social Security all my working life so would expect to have the benefit now. Insurance for my spouse only would be much less of an expense.

Your comments...?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

toebeenz said:


> There is also the question of Medical Insurance? It seems that all application forms are reqireing 'Comprehensive Medical Insurance for ALL family members. I have understood that medical insurance is not compulsory in the EU...wise maybe, but the premiums are prohibitive for my age. As a UK national I contributed to Social Security all my working life so would expect to have the benefit now. Insurance for my spouse only would be much less of an expense.
> 
> Your comments...?


If you are entitled to 'free' access to the Spanish state healthcare system, then as your dependent, so would your wife be

if you're not - & you'd need to check with DWP in Newcastle to be certain (if you're not receiving a UK state pension it depends upon WHEN you paid NI, not HOW MUCH), then neither is your wife

if you didn't have medical insurance what would you do about medical care - what if there was an emergency or you became seriously ill & needed hospitalisation?

how would you pay for it?

I know of someone who had collapsed, WAS entitled to free healthcare here but had left the documentation at home

they wouldn't even look at him until someone with him had paid several 100€ upfront - just to get him into triage

I doubt they'd have let him die for the sake of a credit card - but if he hadn't been covered there would have been a massive bill at the end of it


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

My understanding is that if you leave the UK to live in Europe, they give you two years "grace" cover, once you've stopped contributing to the NI. Unfortunately, however much you've paid in the past isnt taken into account - I bit like car/property insurance I guess????

.......... I could be wrong tho?????

Jo xxx


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

jojo said:


> My understanding is that if you leave the UK to live in Europe, they give you two years "grace" cover, once you've stopped contributing to the NI. Unfortunately, however much you've paid in the past isnt taken into account - I bit like car/property insurance I guess????
> 
> .......... I could be wrong tho?????
> 
> Jo xxx


No you're not, it is calculated on recent NI payments as to the period of time that you get here. I think the general rule is up to two years, but I have seen so many different comments on that


----------



## toebeenz (Oct 17, 2009)

*Getting into UK.....*



xabiachica said:


> If you are entitled to 'free' access to the Spanish state healthcare system, then as your dependent, so would your wife be
> 
> if you're not - & you'd need to check with DWP in Newcastle to be certain (if you're not receiving a UK state pension it depends upon WHEN you paid NI, not HOW MUCH), then neither is your wife
> 
> ...


I have a UK Pension and a 96% history of contributions. We both have Cypriot residence and joint medical card. Am I not 'in the system' anyway as the ricipient of a uk pension?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

toebeenz said:


> I have a UK Pension and a 96% history of contributions. We both have Cypriot residence and joint medical card. Am I not 'in the system' anyway as the ricipient of a uk pension?


if it's a UK state pension then all your problems are solved as far as acess to the state healthcare system is concerned- you're in the system so you just need to contact DWP in Newcastle & _Roberto es tu tío_

that's for you, anyway

if your wife is here legally as your dependent, then she will also be covered 

try contacting the Spanish Embassy to find out her position as far as living here as the legal wife of an EU citizen - it might be easier to get her recognised here, than in the UK - it seems that it was in Cyprus?


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

toebeenz said:


> I have a UK Pension and a 96% history of contributions. We both have Cypriot residence and joint medical card. Am I not 'in the system' anyway as the ricipient of a uk pension?


If by system you mean the NHS system then since you don't currently live in the UK the answer is NO, you are not in the system.

I lived in the UK for 52 years. Started work at 17 and paid my contributions for 35 years. I too get a UK 'old age pension', but since I have lived in the US for the past 8 years I am not in the NHS system.

The NHS is primarily for legal residents of the UK. Tourists/visitors will obtain emergency treatment free of charge if necessary. 

There are obvious blantant abuses of the system but the rules are that the NHS is for legal permanent residents of the UK.


----------



## anski (Aug 17, 2008)

toebeenz said:


> I have a UK Pension and a 96% history of contributions. We both have Cypriot residence and joint medical card. Am I not 'in the system' anyway as the ricipient of a uk pension?


Apparently not once you leave the UK,

My understanding is you have to apply to the NHS before you leave the UK to transfer to EU healthcare

Then as the NHS website states
"If at any time in the future you want to come back to the UK for planned treatment, you must consult your new authorities to find out the options available to you. However, you will be charged in the UK, unless you can provide an S2 (or E112) issued by your country of residence"

Tough hey?

Maybe best option is to return to New Zealand


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

anski said:


> Apparently not once you leave the UK,
> 
> My understanding is you have to apply to the NHS before you leave the UK to transfer to EU healthcare
> 
> ...


he may not be in the NHS system, but he is 'in the system' if he is getting a UK pension

as I said before - he just needs to contact the DWP in Newcastle to get the relevant forms


----------



## anski (Aug 17, 2008)

Are you a UK state pensioner spending more than 6 months a year living outside the United Kingdom? : Department of Health - Health care

Another bit of info on the topic


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

anski said:


> Are you a UK state pensioner spending more than 6 months a year living outside the United Kingdom? : Department of Health - Health care
> 
> Another bit of info on the topic


yes, very useful if he was wanting to get treatment in the UK


but he is planning to come & live in Spain


----------

